# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Máy không nhận USB JVJ 2.0!

## aukid412

mình có cái usb hiệu jvj 2.0, nhưng mà cắm vào máy của mình thì nó không nhận mà xuất hiện "found new hardware". nhưng mà khi cắm vào máy khác thì máy lai nhận được. vậy xin cho mình hỏi là máy có bị sao không hay là tại usb. huynh nào biết giúp mình nha!

----------


## vomaiduyphuong

usb cắm vào máy khác mà không sao thì làm gì có vấn đề gì chứ .tại máy của bạn rồi bạn thử kiểm tra cổng cắm có tiếp xúc kém không.bạn nên cắm ở cổng gắn trực tiếp trên main thì tốt hơn.

----------


## alimama

thì đúng là như vậy rồi nhưng mà mình lấy cái usb khác cắm vào máy mình thì nó vẫn nhận bình thường, vậy nên mới khó hiểu. bạn xem thử vậy là bị sao giúp mình.

----------


## phimzalo

đơn giản là usb bạn die rồi chứ sao! có nhiều hàng dỏm ở ngoài thì trường lém giá cũng rẽ nhứ 40k là có cái usb 2gb liền

----------


## seor7

bạn ơi mình cắm dây usb vào điện thoại rồi cắm vào máy nó chỉ hiển thị là dang sạc bin thôi chư không hiển thị file g hay file f để vào lấy các dữ liệu trong điẹn thoại được

----------


## hvcuong

*trả lời nè*




> mình có cái usb hiệu jvj 2.0, nhưng mà cắm vào máy của mình thì nó không nhận mà xuất hiện "found new hardware". nhưng mà khi cắm vào máy khác thì máy lai nhận được. vậy xin cho mình hỏi là máy có bị sao không hay là tại usb. huynh nào biết giúp mình nha!


mình cũng bị giống bạn nè của mình là jvj usb 16gb mình chép 1 game 4gb từ net chạy về nhà cắm vào máy nhà thì usb nhận mà nó để remove disk f: 0 byte trong khi dùng diệt virut quét thì lại có file trong đó và khi đem usb ra tiệm net hay máy khác thì nó lại nhận trong khi máy nhà usb nào cũng không nhận toàn để access is deny !!! xin nói luôn bạn cài lại win hoặc cài lại win 7 chứ đừng xài xp nữa vì nó còn nhìu lỗi lắm !!!

----------


## sgtpsibin

thứ nhất là máy bạn ko nhận usb còn các máy tính khác vẫn nhận bình thường đúng ko, bạn check driver port usb coi đầy đủ chưa, nếu rồi, full driver mà máy tinnhs ko nhận thì chắc là tại usb, ^^!,

----------

